# bathroom sink conundrum



## magno (Jan 10, 2007)

I installed two new sets of sink fixtures (faucet handles and drains) in my parents bathroom.  The hot water side of one was leaking, but when I went to check it, no water came out of the faucet.  The shutoff valve is fully on, to be sure I turned it all the way to the other side.  The other sink works fine.  

What gives?

- magno


----------



## glennjanie (Jan 10, 2007)

Hey Magno:
You are probably talking about a washerless faucet, which needs the handle removed, pull the valve stem, turn it 180 degrees and re-insert it. This often happens with washerless faucets; the water comes through 1/8" holes and sometimes the stem gets reversed. 
Glenn


----------



## magno (Jan 10, 2007)

So when I checked on the faucet today it flowed like regular, but only for less than a minute.  Pretty soon there was no flow again.  I disconnected the lines that run from the handles to the faucet, and when turned on both sides had plenty of flow.  This leads me to believe that there is some obstruction in the faucet itself.  I am currently dismantling it to see if I can find the blockage.  Any more ideas?

Glenn- is this indicative of what you are talking about, or were you refering to the inputs on the handles?  I guess to dumb it down, what is a valve stem?

Thanks,

- magno


----------



## magno (Jan 10, 2007)

OK.  So I took the whole assembly apart and just got done putting it back together.  The problem has to be something with the faucet itself.  The water is flowing just fine from the wall and through the handles.  When the water gets to the faucet something (not so) funny happens, and the water trickles out to the sink until it stops flowing all together.  

When I had the faucet off of the counter top, I blew through one of the water inputs while blocking the other input, and air came through the output.  This is aggravating the bejezus out of me.  I may try to fix it with a sledge hammer tomorrow.  Hopefully someone has a more productive solution.

- magno


----------



## bethany14 (Jan 11, 2007)

Maybe helpful, maybe just a good laugh:
The first time I installed a new bathroom faucet I had also replaced the shut-offs, it was my first time 'sweatin pipe'.  When it was all together and ready to go, I fired her up.  Some water, then trickle, then next to nothing.
The aerator was blocked by all the multi-grains from the multi-grain bread I had used to dry out the inside of the pipes...Now I use white bread.
Sorry you're frustrated, hope you're at least laughing now 
Gayle


----------



## Kerrylib (Jan 11, 2007)

Bethany,

That's  TOOO funny.

All those healthy whole grains are good for you, yet somehow they don't foster the same health benefits to your plumbing.

 

KerryLib


----------



## magno (Jan 11, 2007)

ding ding ding!

Gayle, you win.  I had run the faucet for a few minutes without the aerator when I originally put them in.  But after reading your post, I checked it again, and sure enough it was clogged.  Quick and easy fix that I chased around for a couple hours last night.

Thanks a lot,

- magno


----------



## glennjanie (Jan 11, 2007)

I'm glad it worked out for you Magno. Sometimes, when we use CPVC (plastic) water pipe the excess cement inside the pipes gets balled up in the tiny inlet holes of the faucet. To rid that we turn off the supply valve under the sink and remove the handle and stem (The part the handle attaches to, you remove a nut and lift it out), turn the water on slowly with the undersink valve while holding your hand over the vacant hole to keep the water from hitting the ceiling. This will usually blow the cement ball out of the inlet.
The aerator is a constant problem with the minerals and sediment in the pipes.
Thanks for reporting back to us, Magno.
Glenn


----------



## Daryl (Jan 11, 2007)

OK everybody, when installing a set of faucet always remove the aerator when installation is complete and turn on the faucet to remove any inpurities that might have made their way into the linesduring installation. (I know, I'm just being smart but the directions usually tell you to do this.) Heh Heh Heh.


----------



## bethany14 (Jan 12, 2007)

YAY!
Glad my sillyness was helpful   And I'm super-glad your dilemma is solved!
~Gayle


----------

